# και πέντε, και έντεκα



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Εντελώς παρωχημένη και βραχύβια έκφραση από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1970, όταν τα δύο κρατικά κανάλια, έπαιζαν στην Αθήνα σε αυτές τις συχνότητες. Η ΥΕΝΕΔ (το στρατιωτικό κανάλι) έπαιζε στο 5 και η ΕΡΤ στο 11. Επειδή τα κέντρα εκπομπής και η πολικότητα ήταν διαφορετική, χρειάζονταν διαφορετικές κεραίες, επομένως ζητούσες από τον μάστορα-εγκαταστάτη να φροντίσει να βλέπεις «και το 5, και το 11».

Δεν βρίσκω (απολύτως λογικά) ούτε μία γκουγκλιά και θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν κάποιος μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει ότι είχε ακούσει αυτή τη φράση (ας μην ήταν αυτήκοος μάρτυρας, δεκτό και αν το είχε ακούσει από μεγαλύτερους :lol::inno:).

Μαθηματικό τριβιδάκι: Οι αριθμοί 5 και 11 είναι πρώτοι, με γινόμενο 55.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Στην μπάντα VHF πάντα, συνένας, αυτήκοος και μάρτυρας (είχα στήσει κάμποσες κεραίες, τσιράκι πάντα, και πολλές φορές μαρτυρούσα σκαρφαλωμένος σε κεραμίδια, τότε).

Προσθήκη: το ΕΙΡΤ εξέπεμπε και στο 9, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά σε πολλές περιοχές με χιόνια.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2011)

Δεν τη θυμάμαι....


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ακούσει την έκφραση, αλλά αν ήταν πολύ βραχύβια, ίσως γι' αυτό δεν θυμάμαι. 

Μιλάς για μεταφορική χρήση ή κυριολεκτική; Δηλαδή έλεγε κάποιος "και πέντε και έντεκα" εννοώντας αποκλειστικά τα κανάλια, ή γενικά "Όλα λειτουργούν φίνα";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Εγώ την είχα ακούσει μόνο για τα κανάλια, αλλά ίσως περιοριζόταν τελικά στον κύκλο των τεχνικών, όπως θυμάται και ο daeman...


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2012)

Εγώ την άκουγα και τη θεωρώ κοινόχρηστη (δηλαδή κοινόχρηστη εκείνα τα χρόνια). Πέθανε όμως, μαζί με την εποχή της. Και μαζί με τα παρακολουθήματα εκείνης της εποχής: τα χιόνια, το ανέβα στην ταράτσα να στρίψεις την κεραία, τις συχνές διακοπές που δεν μας ανησυχούσαν (κάθε τρεις και λίγο "μας συγχωρείτε διακοπή") και το πρόγραμμα που άρχιζε κάθε μέρα στις 6 και τελείωνε λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα με τον εθνικό ύμνο και τη σημαία να ανεμίζει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2012)

...
Η πρώτη μέρα της ελληνικής τηλεόρασης (23-02-1966)






Με την Ελένη Κυπραίου. «Η τηλεόρασις έρχεται εις την Ελλάδα μετά την Αλβανίαν και την Γκάναν.»
«Προς το παρόν αι εκπομπαί θα καλύπτουν το κέντρον των Αθηνών και προσεχώς όλον το λεκανοπέδιον της Αττικής.»


ΜΑΣ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙΤΕ, ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ με το σαξόφωνο του Γιώργου Κατσαρού, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. ΥΕΝΕΔ Δίκτυον Τηλεοράσεως. Μπονάντσα. 





Round 'em up, Hoss.

Στη συνέχεια του προγράμματός μας μπορείτε (εξαρτάται, αν είναι στο 5 και πιάνει) να παρακολουθήσετε το «Μπίνγκο!» με τον Νίκο Μαστοράκη, τις «Ματιές στα Σπορ» με τον Στάθη Γαβάκη και τον Βασίλη Γεωργίου, τη «Μουσική με τον Γιώργο Κατσαρό» και τέλος την εκπομπή μας «Η σύγχρονη Εύα», με την Έλλη Ευαγγελίδου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2012)

...
Για τους πρωινούς, το πρωινό ξύπνημα στο ραδιόφωνο του ΕΙΡ με τη θεία Λένα.






Καλημέρα σας, παιδιά, τραλαλά, τραλαλά... 


Αλλά το βράδυ η θεία Όλγα (μπρρρ, σκόρδο) ξέρει και αναζωογονεί τις ίνες:


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2012)

Την έκφραση δεν την ξέρω, αλλά τη θεία Λένα στο ραδιόφωνο δεν την έχανα με τίποτα! 
Και μετά κρυφάκουγα και το «Σπίτι των ανέμων» (Τζοβάνα, Λαμπίρης, γιαγιά Ανούσκα κλπκλπ ) και το «Μείνε κοντά μου αγαπημένη» (_Η ιστορία εκείνου που αγάπησε εκείνη που δεν άξιζε την αγάπη του. Που γνώρισε τη στοργή και την αφοσίωση από εκείνη που δεν μπόρεσε ν’ αγαπήσει. Κι ύστερα, ήρθε ο έρωτας! _)
Υποθέτω αυτά γίνονταν το καλοκαίρι, γιατί κανονικά είχαμε σχολείο αυτή την ώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2012)

Πικρή, Μικρή μου Αγάπη δεν άκουγα, αλλά το Σπίτι των Ανέμων μού άρεσε πολύ. Και το Μείνε Κοντά μου Αγαπημένη νομίζω το άκουγα. Επειδή το σχολείο μου ήταν σε κεντρική γειτονιά της Αθήνας, είχα τρεις μέρες πρωί, τρεις απόγευμα, άρα οπωσδήποτε κάποια πρωινά κάθε βδομάδα το άκουγα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2012)

Κουιζάκι ευκολάκι: Ποιας εκπομπής ηχητικό σήμα ήταν; Hint: προαναφέρεται ;)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2012)

@ Alexandra: Α, ναι βρε! Έτσι εξηγείται, κι εμείς πρωί-απόγευμα είχαμε σχολείο, κι ας έμενα σε προάστιο. 
Τώρα που το λες, είχαμε μάθημα (και οι γονείς μας δούλευαν) *και *τα Σάββατα, ε; Μπρρρ... τι εποχή κι εκείνη!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2012)

@ Berni: Αυτό ήταν από την _μικρή-πικρή_; Ή το μπερδεύω με το _μείνε κοντά μου_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Αυτό δεν ήταν της Ευαγγελίδου; (Ήταν μακρινή συγγενής και έπαιζε υποχρεωτικά στο σπίτι...)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2012)

Ήταν το σήμα της Σύγχρονης Εύας

Μεγάλη κουβέντα ανοίξατε κι αν μπω στο τριπάκι θα ξημερωθούμε :laugh::laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Από πού θα πάρω το βραβείο μου;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από πού θα πάρω το βραβείο μου;




Ορίστε το βραβείο σου, δοκτορούκο μου! :clap::clap:


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2012)

_Tη διαφήμιση με το σαπούνι Μαρουλιού και τη στρογγυλή μπανιέρα γιατί δεν την έχω πετύχει πουθενά; _

Όχι μόνο έξι μέρες δουλειά και σχολείο, αλλά και πολλά γραφεία δε δούλευαν συνεχές ωράριο.


----------

